

Ask HN: Are armrests actually beneficial? - jraedisch

For two months I own a new desk chair including (correctly adjusted) armrests that I did not have before. Since then I developed slight lower back pain. Nothing else changed, so I have just removed the armrests. Hopefully that will help.
What I found interesting is that I did not find any articles referencing scientific proof for armrest benefits. Do you know of any?
======
Raphmedia
The problem with armrests is that you may develop a bad habit of resting your
weight on your elbows. They should be used as a way to have a good wrist
posture, and not for actually resting the weight of your body and arms.

